# Leica Announces Amplus 6 Riflescope Series



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Leica Announces Amplus 6 Riflescope Series*

Leica Sport Optics has launched a newly developed premium riflescope series - Leica Amplus 6. Featuring 6x zoom and reticle illumination in a 30mm design, Amplus combines high quality optical performance in a feature rich and robust construction for everyday all-around use.

Leica Amplus 6 balances premium optical performance with rugged features and is complimented by the extremely sharp illuminated dot, 6x zoom, large exit pupil and wide field of view. The robust design makes the Leica Amplus 6 ideal for uncompromising use in any situation, even in the most adverse conditions.

The extra-precise, illuminated reticles of the Amplus 6 ensure fast target acquisition and a particularly sharp and brilliant image of the illuminated dot - without annoying over-radiation. This means that users always have a clear sight picture, even in challenging light conditions. The Leica L-4a reticle serves as a tried and true universal hunting reticle for precise shooting. The Leica L-Ballistics reticle enables precision shooting at longer distances. Both reticles are in the second focal plane.

Leica Amplus 6 - Reliable and dependable for all-around use

When developing the Amplus 6, Leica placed great emphasis on the high-quality components of the functional elements. 'Ferdinand Mogwitz, Product Manager Hunting Optics at Leica Camera AG, commented: "The Amplus 6 ensures reliability and precision at the critical moment. We rely on the proven Leica DNA: color-neutral images with brilliant color correction, effective stray light suppression, highest-quality and modern coating technology, as well as shock-resistant housing and unrivalled surface finish. This makes the new Amplus 6 series a reliable tool for everyday all-around hunting situations."

*Leica Amplus 6 models - advantages at a glance*

_ 6x zoom for all essential hunting situations

_ Wide field of view of up to 38m for a perfect sight picture

_ High light transmission of more than 90 percent

_ Particularly precise reticle illumination

_ Generous eye relief up to 90mm

_ Large exit pupils up to 12mm

_ Extremely robust and durable material quality

Amplus 6 1-6 x 24 I, 4a - $1,199 (available April 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x50i, 4a - $1,399 (available April 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x50i, 4a BDC - $1,449 (available May 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x50i, Ballistic BDC - $1,449 (available June 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x56i, 4a - $1,449 (available April 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x56i, 4a BDC - $1,499 (available May 2020)

Amplus 6 2.5-15x56i, Ballistic BDC - $1,499 (available June 2020)

Amplus 6 3-18x44i, Ballistic BDC (MOA) - $1,399 (available Aug 2020)









We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our most recent Sale Flyer for some great deals*

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

